# delete



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## lilym

I'm really interested in this too. I'm really considering a water birth but I don't like the idea of FOB being outside of the tub while I'm in it. I guess I just want the closeness.


----------



## Samantha675

Granted I was at home but my DH was in the water with me during my labor with my son. It was nice having his physical support.


----------



## TraceC

I plan on the same thing and will be discussing it with the MW when I have my first appointment with her.


----------



## TraceC

Oh and DH really wants to be in the pool with me too :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yes it's not unusual for OHs to be in the pools. As Samantha said the physical support can be wonderful and also the intimacy between you both as you cuddle, whisper, kiss etc is a great boost for the essential oxytocin!!


----------



## chuck

I would have loved my Oh to be in the pool with me (there was no reason why he couldnt) but I would have liked for him to catch the baby and cut the cord.

Lets just say he wasnt up for it LOL

Although saying that I wasnt up for much physical contact when I was in labour, but if you wanted the contact it would be lovely to have your partner in the pool with you, the pool is fab no matter what though!


----------



## DazedConfused

my oh got in the hospital pool with me :)


warning birth photo :blush:

OH and I were both naked lol, not that you can tell by the photo
 



Attached Files:







Cree and Te Awhiroa 008.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 64


----------



## lousielou

I'm home birthing, and my husband will be in the pool with me :)


----------



## sam#3

Im sure there wont be any objection to your OH being in the pool with you but just to make sure you could always ring the hospital you will be using beforehand and have a chat with them, or ask your MW ad they should know about local hospital policies


----------



## NaturalMomma

Many people do it so that DH can sit behind mom and massage her or support her, or they sit in front of her to help catch baby. 

DH was going to but then I didn't want to stay in the pool too long because I was comfortable.


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## chuck

kittycat18 said:


> I would love him to catch baby as they are born and I also want him to cut the cord. H*e wants to aswell of course *:haha:

LOL mine wants nothing at all to do with the messy business end, he just wants a nice clean dry wrapped up baby to be handed to him <facepalm>

I'm doing the catching and cutting!


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## chuck

Bless, mine wouldnt come to theatre with me dammit!


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## HollieQ

Wow, i never even thought about my partner getting in the pool with me, never heard of that before, it's a lovely idea and great to hear that it's totally possible!

I'm not sure he would, i'll have to raise it over dinner later :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## chuck

kittycat18 said:


> Seriously? If that was Conor he would get a good ole clip round the ear! :haha: xx

Well he's not one for blood/medical stuff and neither of us had had much sleep in 3 days - long slow labour - and he hadnt eaten properly in 24 hours or so it was boxing day so nothing was open in the hospital or near by it so he was feeling more than a little woozy and looking grey around the gills just at the Iv in my arm etc. 

In one respect I understand he couldnt come in with me and in another I will never be able to forgive him for leaving me alone to go through what still feels like a baby removal.

I figure this time I'll just do it myself LOL!


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## chuck

It makes me LOL a bit because he is covered in tattoos and has a few piercings too but make it medical and he's a pussy.

when i had my wisdom teeth out and he came into recovery i obviosly looked like shit but had the tiny cannula deely in my hand - he went white as a sheet and had to sit down with his head between his knees! I had to keep my hand under the sheet.

I spent a lot of my last labour worrying about him and me being hooked up to drips and stuff!


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## chuck

i realise now I have to kind of forget about his needs and concentrate on mine, sod it he can deal with it.

hence why I want to HBAC - he can sit on his Mac or do some hoovering or what ever while I get on with it LOL!


----------



## kittycat18

delete


----------



## SilverWillow

Just found this thread when searching on google about whether men can get in the pool. I really want DH to get in with me and he loves the idea but when I asked my midwife if men can get in she gave me a really funny look and said 'they don't usually' :(
I was a bit upset about that as it sounds lovely. Wish we could have a home water birth but we live 40 mins drive from the hospital so I don't want to risk it.


----------



## indigo_fairy

SilverWillow said:


> Just found this thread when searching on google about whether men can get in the pool. I really want DH to get in with me and he loves the idea but when I asked my midwife if men can get in she gave me a really funny look and said 'they don't usually' :(
> I was a bit upset about that as it sounds lovely. Wish we could have a home water birth but we live 40 mins drive from the hospital so I don't want to risk it.

Don't let her comment stop you! After all, she didn't even say "no":thumbup:


----------

